

Show HN: CLI Pastebin Tool in Go - bearbin
https://github.com/bearbin/go-paste

======
sheetjs
I use a self-hosted pastebin alternative called hastebin
([https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-
server](https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-server)), which is an absolute
breeze to use.

The developer also built a simple CLI tool:
[https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-client#changing-the-
loca...](https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-client#changing-the-location-of-
your-haste-server)

------
iamtew
Sort of like the fpaste tool in Fedora, but seems to work with multiple
pastebins, very nice.

~~~
zarvox
There's also pastebinit, which is packaged by at least the major distros and
supports multiple pastebins.

[http://launchpad.net/pastebinit](http://launchpad.net/pastebinit)

------
mechazawa
Why not just nnmm.nl or sprunge?

